# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  شاشة هاتفك الذكي تالفة؟ إليك الحل

## mohamed73

عندما تتعرض  شاشة الهاتف الذكي للتلف أو في حال تعطل وظيفة اللمس، يواجه المستخدم مشكلة  في الوصول إلى الصور ومقاطع الفيديو المخزنة بالذاكرة الداخلية، ولاسيما  إذا لم تكن لديه نسخ احتياطية منها، وذلك نظراً لتعذر إدخال كود تحرير قفل  الشاشة.  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          ولحل هذه المشكلة، تنصح بوابة  الاتصالات "تيلتاريف.دي" الألمانية بتوصيل لوحة مفاتيح "يو إس بي" بالهاتف  الذكي بواسطة مُهايىء (أدابتر) USB-OTG. 
وبالنسبة للهواتف المؤمنة بنمط تأمين، فإنه يمكن اللجوء إلى فأرة "يو إس  بي"، والتي يتم توصيلها بالهاتف عن طريق مُهايئ أيضاً. ولكن قد يصعب إلغاء  القفل عن طريق الفأرة في حال تلف الشاشة، لأن المستخدم لا يمكنه حينئذ رؤية  موضع المؤشر. 
وفي مثل هذه الحالة ينبغي تكرار المحاولة أكثر من مرة للعثور على الموضع الصحيح. 
ويشير الخبراء إلى أن الحل عن طريق أجهزة "يو إس بي" ومُهايئ USB-OTG لا يُجدي نفعاً مع بعض الهواتف الذكية.

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

فعلا تجربة جميلة

----------


## zouhair300

*شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم*

----------

